# My neighbors are killing me on both sides



## redspot321 (6 mo ago)

They water EVERY DAY, even in the florida summers where we get rain daily. I have st augustine lawn with this stuff creeping in. What is it? Can it be controlled?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm not sure, but am guessing Bermuda.

Will wait for other opinions before suggesting course of action.


----------



## Bumpy Lawn (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm a cool season guy- but that resembles torpedo grass to my eyes.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like bermuda to me as well.


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

I have the same issue, neighbors didn't care so their lawns became a vegetable salad. I feel like I'm fighting a two front war on both borders.

I've gotten that same exact weed. It is either wild bermuda or torpedo grass. Round up is the only thing that works on the torpedo. I've pulled a lot out by hand but there is just a ton of it and it grows back in no time. I've managed in the past year to clean out crabgrass, dollar weed, dove weed and some others but Torpedo grass just overwhelmed me. Unless your neighbors are diligent about lawn care, it will be extremely difficult to keep your slice of lawn free of weeds and pests. I managed to convince one of my neighbors to get into lawn care and he did! The other two neighbors don't give a sh** and I'm not gonna escalate since I don't want any drama.


----------

